# Kontakt 3 Settings Optimization for lotsa samples



## gsilbers (Apr 5, 2009)

can someone be kind enough to point me out a link to see the best settings for kontakt 3 

whats the best settings for multiple instances with 16 inst each. DFD vs ram setting etc

i am using logic and bidule as rewire. 16 gig ram on a 2.66 mac. 

bidule tells me getting low on memory sometimes, mostly when i open and load another kontakt or kontakt 3 instrumnt after loading a previous one with 16 inst. 

but itll keep on loading unlike my giga computer which wouldnt load


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 5, 2009)

I got a great answer from NI on that one.
" Just mess around with it, as every system is different."
Makes me wanna go buy content....... :o 
I have put K3.0 on the shelf because I had system crashes happening when trying to delete effects from K2P made instruments.
I also use Bidule to host Giga and Kontakt simultaneously.
K3.0 works fine until I use K2P or another K2 library then it has clicks and pops on the same exact content I have always loaded.
I couldn't find any defailt settings in the manual or from NI, so I did a re install and put it on the shelf until the next update maybe.
I'll just stay w/ K2P until a real need to use it arises.
Maybe someone here can do NI's job for them and post an example from similar encounters that works. 
K 3.0 just seems like extra syrup compared to K2P.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 6, 2009)

Hang in there folks, things are going to get A LOT better with Kontakt 3 in the not too distant future.

That is all I can say. And most of you know I have been a "choose EXS24 over Kontakt" guy most of the time.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, but will it run and save in VEP?
(Yes, I admit it. I've put all my eggs in this one basket. It's my only chance at happiness. VEP gotta work. Or I'm going and getting a real job.)


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 6, 2009)

Well Brotha' Man Asher,
I figured the same. Knowing you like it over Logic's sampler is most reassuring.
I never buy software until it's seen a couple of ugrades and revisions, I had to do this to confirm my suspicions about developers and early released products......Nothing's changed, most developers allow us to pay for their BETA testing, but it's no problemo, especially since it's only a few hundred bucks.
I can just keep popping in upgrades and see if it functions with older content, if not, I still have the Libraries in K2P which are making me coin and a pleasure to play with.........
This year I am taking the 64bit plunge, either with Gigastudio 4, which hosts several application already very well, or VE 3.0 which has still yet to be proven.
I don't mind ju moping in early when the porices are so cheap.
I am an old timer form the 3-3500 USD for a string library days, so a few bones here and there won't kill me.
But I will use this live, and can't have bugs, or Dogs That Don't Hunt..... o-[][]-o 

I am finally exited about new content, so it could be a great year to spend several large for my never ending quests.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 6, 2009)

madbulk @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> Yeah, but will it run and save in VEP?
> (Yes, I admit it. I've put all my eggs in this one basket. It's my only chance at happiness. VEP gotta work. Or I'm going and getting a real job.)



I don't see why not, once VEP Pro comes. But Plogue Bidule is an alternative if not.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 6, 2009)

Jay,

Currently all versions of VE for Mac are 32-bit. So expecting any version of it (including Pro) to host more than approx. 3GB of RAM - especially on your main Mac DAW might be wishful thinking for some time. 

I use Vista64 on one VSL VE3 Mac Pro slave now. And am replacing my other (G5) VE3 Mac OS slave with a (gasp! sign of the Cross) PC running either Vista 64 or XP 64 to use for VE Pro.

I can well imagine Plogue to be a viable desktop host for Macs for a while yet.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 6, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> Jay,
> 
> Currently all versions of VE for Mac are 32-bit. So expecting any version of it (including Pro) to host more than approx. 3GB of RAM - especially on your main Mac DAW might be wishful thinking for some time.
> 
> ...



Jack, I cannot say too much here without violating an NDA but there are other ways besides 64 bit to allow access to more RAM, as Apple proved with the EXS24.

From the Beatles' movie "Help."
Ahmee : " I can say no more."
Paul" "Say no more."


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 6, 2009)

Just great...now I'm talking with someone in a cone of silence.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 7, 2009)

Another vote for simply having a bit more patience for K3.5!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 8, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> Jack Weaver @ Mon Apr 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Jay,
> ...







oh you already spilled those beans ! :lol: 

nice, thatll mean that we dont have to upgrade to 64 bits right away. 
im happy NI decided for that route instead of regular old 64 bit promises... that confuses us so much


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 8, 2009)

K3.5 is all well & good for our Kontakt samples and their playback within the DAW.
But what of resource hogs like Toontracks Superior2 and Omnisphere/RMX/Trillian. 
For myself, I would prefer to leave the VI's that rely heavily on timing with the sequencer on the same computer - rather than putting them on a slave.

For the time being it still looks like Plogue or other hosts will still come in handy.


----------

